# My antelope at the taxidermy



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is some pictures of an antelope that my brother mounted for me. Not bad for his second antelope ever. I know Proutdoors hates the truck.


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice goat. He looks like he is smiling a little in that last picture. Your brother did a great job I think those make some good looking mounts.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> He looks like he is smiling a little in that last picture.


Well he's just happy  When I look at him on the wall I cannot really see a smile, but in the picture then he is.


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

Is Pro not a GMC fan?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

2-Fer said:


> Is Pro not a GMC fan?


No, I think he has something against chair bound hunters...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> [quote="2-Fer":fbb6zm1q]Is Pro not a GMC fan?


No, I think he has something against chair bound hunters...[/quote:fbb6zm1q]

I do! Those spoiled guys get to hunt everything! :mrgreen:

Nice goat, Yote.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I do! Those spoiled guys get to hunt everything!


Hahaha. I do have another antelope tag this year.  In the picture do I look like a mean person who would get banned 1000 times?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > I do! Those spoiled guys get to hunt everything!
> 
> 
> Hahaha. I do have another antelope tag this year.  In the picture *do I look like a mean person* who would get banned 1000 times?


Not necessarily, but you do look constipated. Get a little more fiber in the diet. :mrgreen: :wink: :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> but you do look constipated


I guess I deserve that because I called you a midget only because someone said you were 3 1/2 feet tall.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > but you do look constipated
> 
> 
> I guess I deserve that because I called you a midget only because someone said you were 3 1/2 feet tall.


Epek is 3 1/2 feet tall. I'm 4 feet tall, and jahan is 4'1" tall. And yes we're all midgets. :mrgreen:

BTW, this does seem like the kinder gentler coyoteslayer. Have you turned over a new leaf in life or did you just up your meds? :wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> BTW, this does seem like the kinder gentler coyoteslayer. Have you turned over a new leaf in life or did you just up your meds?


I don't take any meds. I'm always kind and gentle, but every once in awhile I do cause people to have a few gray hairs.

I never meant any harm to anyone.

-O|o-


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

Just stay away from the In the News forum and Im sure you will do just fine. :lol:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice speed goat! I didn't even know you were banned in the past. I guess thats what I get for paying attention to video games instead of browsing the forums :?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > BTW, this does seem like the kinder gentler coyoteslayer. Have you turned over a new leaf in life or did you just up your meds?
> 
> 
> I don't take any meds. I'm always kind and gentle, but every once in awhile I do cause people to have a few gray hairs.
> ...


No harm, no foul...


----------

